# Traming trouble G0704?



## blaser.306 (Jan 7, 2018)

I was working in my shop yesterday  ( installing a dro ) and when using a fly cutter to mill material for the mounts. I noticed that the head had gone out of tram? I set up my indicator this morning and set everything back to zero, that part is good, only trouble is when everything is re tightened ( 1 axis bolt and 3 radial nuts on studs ) with a light tap to the corner of the head casting I am back out 8-10 thou ? How much oomph should I be using when tightening the hold downs? The last thing I need is to either strip out one of the fasteners or break the casting.


----------



## dlane (Jan 7, 2018)

Dose the manual list a torque value for said bolts/nuts,


----------



## blaser.306 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not that have seen, I may have solved my problem in that my indicator set up wasn't great / rigid enough.  I did another check and all seems to be holding solid without having to put a snipe on anything!


----------

